
Dorobō - tosh
https://twitter.com/levelsio/status/1256570425275936768
======
chrisma0
I also really enjoyed the article linked to in the replies on the history of
using fake places to spot copy cat cartographers:
[https://dustyoldthing.com/paper-towns-fake-
places/](https://dustyoldthing.com/paper-towns-fake-places/)

------
homarp
I think your title sells it short...

"Why nomadlist has a non existing japanese city Dorobō ?"

